# the new Zapco I-force amps look pretty killer and seem like awesome values.



## Entityofme1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Man it's almost worth buying one of these just for the hell of it since they are so affordable. There are some very decent features in these amps including Zapco's famous symbilink inputs. Sure they aren't the reference line or the C2k's but they look much more promising than the older I force amps.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Zapco-4-Cha...ryZ39739QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

They look much better now.

Try it out...and let us know how they sound.


----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

The lighted logo is SEXAY!!!!


Turborusty


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wonder how they will compare to the new KARs


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Im considering them since I have zapco comps and I just bought a zapco sub. Seems odd not to have zapco amps.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

check out zapcos website for the warning about these coming from canada.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

personal issue, but why does Zapco still use those type of connectors??? they can be so annoying, I much prefer the other type... I think they are called compression


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

The new I-Force even at retail price seem like a good deal and I am sure you can pick one up authorized for under retail.IMO You get alot of good Zapco features and the Zapco support to. The dimensions are not to bad either.IMO

I-450
Stereo, 4 ohms:4 x 75 Watts
Stereo, 2 ohms:4 x 125 Watts
Mono, 4 ohms:2 x 250 Watts
T.H.D. + Noise:<0.1% @ 4 ohms
Frequency Response:10Hz - 25KHz
S/N Ratio:>95dB
Dimensions:14.125"L x 10.75"W x 2.25"H

4-Channel Amp with Crossover and Remote Bass 
-SymbiLink™ Balanced Input
-Balanced line input for OEM integration
-Unbalanced RCA input
-Bridgeable 4-channel amp
-MOSFET power supply
-Bass equalization
-Variable electronic crossover
-Remote bass gain 
-Two year warranty (If Authorized Dealer Installed)
**ZAPCO Designed and Engineered in the USA **
Suggested Retail $390.00

I-4100
Stereo, 4 ohms:4 x 100 Watts
Stereo, 2 ohms:4 x 150 Watts
Mono, 4 ohms:2 x 300 Watts
T.H.D. + Noise:<0.1% @ 4 ohms
Frequency Response:10Hz - 25KHz
S/N Ratio:>95dB
Dimensions:17.5"L x 10.75"W x 2.25"H
-Two year warranty (If Authorized Dealer Installed)
eSuggested Retail $520.00


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

fredridge said:


> personal issue, but why does Zapco still use those type of connectors??? they can be so annoying, I much prefer the other type... I think they are called compression


What's wrong with them? I assume you're talking speaker/power connectors? Those allow you to get the most surface area if you use terminals.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I just find them to be a pain to use... that's all



havok20222 said:


> What's wrong with them? I assume you're talking speaker/power connectors? Those allow you to get the most surface area if you use terminals.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Much better than the first series. 

I like the Kars a little better though. Kinda like mini SE's. The i-Force looks like any other off shore manufactured amp.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

fredridge said:


> I just find them to be a pain to use... that's all


Ya I would rather have those connections. The compression ones seem like they suck to me. The screw always seems like it finds a way to become loose and the wire is eventually destroy from smashing it over and over. I think using terminals with the other type it the way to go. They will stay goo forever and shouldn't stip out ever either. Also good surface contact like was said.


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

havok20222 said:


> What's wrong with them? I assume you're talking speaker/power connectors? Those allow you to get the most surface area if you use terminals.


I'd prefer *not* to use terminals..... Just one more mechanical connection point...


----------



## Entityofme1 (Sep 15, 2005)

rekd0514 said:


> Ya I would rather have those connections. The compression ones seem like they suck to me. The screw always seems like it finds a way to become loose and the wire is eventually destroy from smashing it over and over. I think using terminals with the other type it the way to go. They will stay goo forever and shouldn't stip out ever either. Also good surface contact like was said.


Terminal strips are pretty much good to go if one is willing to put forth a little extra effort by attaching spade connectors to their speaker ends,power,ground, and remote.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

Tyroneshoes you need to go on and purchase the refs or dc refs for the rest of your systems sake.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I've done an I Force install and these amps get down. Awesome power, just what you would expect from Zapco. They are not your average "off the shelf" amps, they are designed by Zapco and built to their specs. These amps are tanks too.

Matt


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

dejo said:


> Tyroneshoes you need to go on and purchase the refs or dc refs for the rest of your systems sake.


I know. I never should have sold my 3 zapco studios. DC refs are too much money for an amp in my current financial status. Its the iforce or ref line. Prefer the ref line so I can have a matching 2 ohm mono sub amp.


----------



## Slick (Sep 11, 2007)

The iforce line has a 2 ohm mono sub amp...i600, over 600 watts mono, not sure if it's on the site yet but it's available. Also the monster multi channel.... an iforce 450, 250 and 600 in one chassis....


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

fredridge said:


> personal issue, but why does Zapco still use those type of connectors??? they can be so annoying, I much prefer the other type... I think they are called compression


I think they suck too. I pretty much won't even buy amps that have them.


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

Slick said:


> Also the monster multi channel.... an iforce 450, 250 and 600 in one chassis....


What model is that?


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> I know. I never should have sold my 3 zapco studios. DC refs are too much money for an amp in my current financial status. Its the iforce or ref line. Prefer the ref line so I can have a matching 2 ohm mono sub amp.


back in the 90's I had a studio 500, 300 and two 150's and I loved them. have a friend that is still running my old 300x


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Memories of a previous zapco setup


----------



## Slick (Sep 11, 2007)

DejaWiz said:


> What model is that?


i5100.7 starting shipping end of august. Retail is about 800 bucks for a 50x2, 75x4, 600x1.....


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Slick said:


> i5100.7 starting shipping end of august. Retail is about 800 bucks for a 50x2, 75x4, 600x1.....


Thats the damn near perfect amp.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> Thats the damn near perfect amp.


x2, with wood


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Slick said:


> i5100.7 starting shipping end of august. Retail is about 800 bucks for a 50x2, 75x4, 600x1.....


Looks like Zapco has been listening to what people want. Especially the active crowd. Hats off to Zapco.


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

Slick said:


> i5100.7 starting shipping end of august. Retail is about 800 bucks for a 50x2, 75x4, 600x1.....


Anyone know what the 75x4 will output when bridged?


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Genxx said:


> Looks like Zapco has been listening to what people want. Especially the active crowd. Hats off to Zapco.


I don't know if you plan on competing at some point, but Zapco is one of the big players in that arena. They know that a majority of their customers are looking for absolutely second-to-none performance, and that the customers are extremely knowledgable about what they purchase - not many Zapco owners are the "gimme the most expensive, sweetest looking, most chromed out amps I can get" types.  They really do listen to what their customer base wants, not what's popular. 

Just an all-around kickass company. One day.. one day.. I will own some Zaps.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

dawgdan said:


> I don't know if you plan on competing at some point, but Zapco is one of the big players in that arena. They know that a majority of their customers are looking for absolutely second-to-none performance, and that the customers are extremely knowledgable about what they purchase - not many Zapco owners are the "gimme the most expensive, sweetest looking, most chromed out amps I can get" types.  They really do listen to what their customer base wants, not what's popular.
> 
> Just an all-around kickass company. One day.. one day.. I will own some Zaps.


Yes I am competing. Working on the new SQ car. It will running all Zapco DC ref amps. The car was going to be all ARC they are now going in my truck. I already have a DC 350.2. I will be running a DC 200.2, 350.2, 1000.4 and 1100.1 at least this is the plan for now.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

Genxx said:


> Yes I am competing. Working on the new SQ car. It will running all Zapco DC ref amps. The car was going to be all ARC they are now going in my truck. I already have a DC 350.2. I will be running a DC 200.2, 350.2, 1000.4 and 1100.1 at least this is the plan for now.


you buying in OKC or from Mike in Tulsa. Mike a Boomers is a very good dude and would prolly work with you some if you talked with him.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Not sure where I am buying the rest from yet. Might have a little hook-up not sure yet. Tulsa is option two and were I will buy if deal one falls through. As far as I know Boomers is the only authrized dealer in OK. I am currently living in Texas but bounce back and forth between there and OKC.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

we have a dealer in Tyler but he is not cool. doesnt stock any of the DC series and wants the top end of retail. so I walked out the door.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

alsok, Mike is a really cool dude to work with. and knows his stuff


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

Here is a little back ground in the I-force line. As you guys know the original ones were kind of ugly.......performance though from the line was great. It was about a 5 year process to get the amps to where we wanted them. They are not simply an off the shelf off shore amplifier. We worked with our manufacture to design an entry level amp that would perform to our standards and live up to the Zapco name. After working with several different manufactures we found one that would finally build with the parts we wanted and the standards we demanded. That is what the first I force became. Yeah they were ugly......but performance was outstanding. The next generation that is out now our dealer wanted more so that is what we gave them. A more family look and better performance. We added Symbilink to the I-force line as well as a more family look. We also added more skews to the line to make it a more complete line up. The i4100.4 I600.1 I1200.1 and 5100.7 

The 5100.7 lays out like this. 

4x75 @4 ohms
2x40 @4 ohms
1x375 @4 ohms

4x100 @2 ohms
2x65 @ 2 ohms
1x600 @ 2 ohms

2x190 @ 4 ohms
1x 125 @ 4 ohms
1 X600 @ 2 ohms


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Specs have me on droooooool...

How big is the 5100.7? I hope this is the new trend in amps. Multiple channel, all-in-one setups with staggered power output.


----------



## hawkfan (May 1, 2006)

dawgdan said:


> Specs have me on droooooool...
> 
> How big is the 5100.7? I hope this is the new trend in amps. Multiple channel, all-in-one setups with staggered power output.


Very nice numbers on the 7 channel. This is exactly what most of the DIY crowd here was asking for.


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

Here are the measurments

24.5 x 10.75 x 2.25


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The 5100.7 lays out like this.
> 
> 4x75 @4 ohms
> 2x40 @4 ohms
> ...


Man, that would be the perfect amp to run everything in my car active.

TYPE X COMPS
2x40 for the tweeters
2x190 for the mids

ASSASSIN 12 SUB
1x375

What's MSPR on that, if that info can be divulged?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

And you Zapco quality and support to boot.


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

MSRP 823.00
MAP 708.00

Find a dealer and he will most likely give you a sweeter deal than that. Most of our dealers do.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Here is a little back ground in the I-force line. As you guys know the original ones were kind of ugly.......performance though from the line was great. It was about a 5 year process to get the amps to where we wanted them. They are not simply an off the shelf off shore amplifier. We worked with our manufacture to design an entry level amp that would perform to our standards and live up to the Zapco name. After working with several different manufactures we found one that would finally build with the parts we wanted and the standards we demanded. That is what the first I force became. Yeah they were ugly......but performance was outstanding. The next generation that is out now our dealer wanted more so that is what we gave them. A more family look and better performance. We added Symbilink to the I-force line as well as a more family look. We also added more skews to the line to make it a more complete line up. The i4100.4 I600.1 I1200.1 and 5100.7
> 
> The 5100.7 lays out like this.
> 
> ...


That is one mean staggered setup!


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> MSRP 823.00
> MAP 708.00
> 
> Find a dealer and he will most likely give you a sweeter deal than that. Most of our dealers do.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

The Arc Kar 6ch doesnt look so hot now. The Zap has more flexibility, more power plus choice of balanced inputs at pretty close street pricing.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Here are the measurments
> 
> 24.5 x 10.75 x 2.25


Wow. When you consider it's taking the place of three amps, that's pretty tiny.

I asked Jeff Smith about switching to Zapco a couple of weeks ago. I may do it just yet, with this monster.


----------

